# Lilly and Ludo Learning



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought that as Lilly (aged 7) had joined Dog Classes having been inspired by Ludo having so much fun (in reality wanting in on the treats  ) instead of having a thread each I would combine both their progress into one thread.

We are currently working towards Bronze Good Citizen Dog Award.
Ludo will be taking his on the 24th September, Lilly is a maybe.

Ludo can confidently complete all the Bronze tasks - Lilly can be a bit hit or miss still.

But Lilly knows some things at Gold level - with her it is a matter of re-training some not so great habits, such as if she doesn't get rewarded quickly enough when doing heel work she starts on her repertoire of tricks such as spinning and dancing 

Today at home we were practising some 'Silver pieces' as we had already run through all the Bronze, so we started on 'send to bed' which I have chosen a small blanket to use and I say 'Blanket' - I started by throwing a treat onto the blanket saying 'Blanket' and letting them go get the treat as soon as the treat was eaten I said 'Down' and they lay down, then I called them back to me and rewarded again - I was only about one step away from the blanket but it's a start - they did this a few times and then I did it without throwing the treat a few times only rewarding when I recalled them and they both got it right. So will repeat a lot more with and without treats and start to gradually increase the distance. 

Then we did a down stay - we did 2.5 minutes with me going in and out, sitting down etc and they both stayed


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

That all sound good and hope the test goes well on 24th.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Had a really fun couple of dog classes this week.
Yesterday I took Lilly to her usual class - we did a lot of practice for Bronze which was lovely of the other attendees as they are all working on Silver or Gold
But then we did 'Immediate Stop' - well Lilly bought the class down  - this is something we haven't done much of at all  So I put her in a wait, walked to the other end of the room, the trainer and a couple of helpers positioned themselves ready to block her when I asked her to wait, I called her, she ran to me, I shouted 'Wait' , the team stepped forward, Lilly didn't even slow down but dodged and weaved through them and presented herself perfectly to me :Hilarious

Tonight I was brave and took both dogs to Ludo's usual class, so I could practise handling both dogs and Lilly could meet some of the dogs she will be doing the Bronze Assessment with.
Both were really good  Walked nicely to heel together, waited with someone else calmly when I was working with only one at a time.
But tonight it was Ludos turn to make the class all laugh out loud 
I'd completed an exercise with Lilly whilst Ludo waited with someone, I swapped dogs and began the exercise with Ludo - he did really well for his first attempt and all was going brilliantly, then we did the recall part and Ludo puppy bounced and pounced legs all over the place on Lilly then went all around the hall play bowing and bouncing to all the other dogs before remembering he what he was supposed to be doing and completing a lovely recall to heel :Hilarious
The trainer said it was a real reminder that he is just a puppy, and he really is all legs!, as he normally is so good in class 

And both did a perfect 1 minute down stay and really good off lead amongst other dogs and recall :Angelic - very proud of the both tonight :Happy I had convinced myself that I would be a complete disaster trying to manage 2 dogs in one class :Shamefullyembarrased

Not a very good picture, but a quick snapshot from the other day - the 2 miscreants on a log


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done you, Lilly and Ludo. Sounds as if you are all really enjoying yourselves at class, which is how it should be.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like they are both doing well and enjoying it too. Love the photo of little legs and long legs on the log.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Had a really fun couple of dog classes this week.
> Yesterday I took Lilly to her usual class - we did a lot of practice for Bronze which was lovely of the other attendees as they are all working on Silver or Gold
> But then we did 'Immediate Stop' - well Lilly bought the class down  - this is something we haven't done much of at all  So I put her in a wait, walked to the other end of the room, the trainer and a couple of helpers positioned themselves ready to block her when I asked her to wait, I called her, she ran to me, I shouted 'Wait' , the team stepped forward, Lilly didn't even slow down but dodged and weaved through them and presented herself perfectly to me :Hilarious
> 
> ...


He's just gorgeous, a right little heart breaker. Love lily too xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds like it was fun all round


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Another class tonight.
Lots of dogs there as it was the last class before the Bronze assessment tomorrow
Ludo was very interested in the floor - it was difficult to get him focused ; obviously something worth sniffing on there!! 
Overall they both did well completing all the exercises to a bronze standard.
So fingers and paws crossed for tomorrow 

I've also been working on a send away/go to bed - Ludo has picked it up really well and I can put their blanket anywhere in the house or garden as long as it is in sight he will run to it and lie down on command, he is a very clever boy and would be brilliant in a more competent trainers hands.
Lilly is less sure of what I am asking in this exercise, but still doing well for an older girl.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

off in 15 minutes for our Bronze assessment  
speak to you all later


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Both passed 
Both were just brilliant - so proud of them.
Youngest and oldest in the class


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've not posted for a couple of weeks so thought I would update.
We are still really enjoying classes 
As well as working on our 'Silver' we are running a fun heelwork competition with winners being announced at The Christmas party.
The dogs are doing great - me, I need to learn to walk in a straight line and my left from my right!!

We have been practicing bed/away and both dogs have got it spot on now.
And immediate stops - Lilly is picking this up really quickly and mostly stops within a step or 2, Ludo is more unsure and can take several steps to actually stop.

Thinking I might like to do something else with Ludo, he us such an active boy. Just not sure if I'm cut out for agility


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

I only just saw this thread  Well done to Ludo and Lilly! 

I'm thinking of doing some obedience with McKenzie next year (we've done agility and HTM but never got past puppy class with obedience!) so will be watching Lilly's progress with interest


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I only just saw this thread  Well done to Ludo and Lilly!
> 
> I'm thinking of doing some obedience with McKenzie next year (we've done agility and HTM but never got past puppy class with obedience!) so will be watching Lilly's progress with interest


You and McKensie put me and Lilly to shame , you do so much and have so much fun together 
I've been doing a bit of googling and in my immediate area there is an Agility club and a trainer that runs Click to Trick sessions and not to far away a Training club that runs Rally Obedience , I'm not sure which I'd be more interested in, but also it depends how they run the classes as I work shifts on a 2 week schedule I would only be able to attend every other week, which is fine if it's ongoing classes but if they run fixed length courses then not worth paying for 8 weeks and only attending 4 or 5.
I'll send some enquiries in the week and see what responses I get.
Our current classes are ongoing so I can go as often as I want for as long as I want - hoping to get Lilly and Ludo through to Gold level in the Kennel Club scheme - but so far we have hit a wall regarding SIlver with Lilly as one of the exercises she needs to play with a toy and she is just not interested.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Yesterday we went to the rec and practiced all our training in the rain.
Because I'm a mean furmum 
Ludo wasn't keen to lie down









Last night at class me and Lilly completed our heel work for the Christmas Competition - Lilly was great, I was a bit slow and then I gave her the wrong hand signal so instead of doing a left about turn she did a lovely spin

So tonight it's Ludo's turn to complete our heelwork together.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute in their fleece


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I posted this video in dog chat and then thought I ought to add it to this thread
Lilly helping me teach Ludo an immediate stop - which is impressive as Lilly has only just learned this herself


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it's been about 7 months since I updated this thread.
Sadly it's also been 5 months since we attended classes  
Life got in the way.
But wish us luck as we are about to head off to class now 
A bit nervous but very much looking forward to it 

And just because - practising send aways on one of our recent walks


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Had a lot of fun this evening
Felt very welcomed back by the training team 
Lilly and Ludo did well considering it's been a while.
Both did a strong stay for over 2 minutes 
But both failed at ignoring food 
Something to work on at home!
So back on track working towards our KCGDS silver


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not a lot to update, enjoying classes.
However there are now 4 nervous aggressive dogs in the class. Which is fine as my 2 ignore them. They are well managed, sat in places to minimise their interactions, stooge dogs used to break their line of sight with each other etc. But last night they all managed to get focused on each other at some point and it got very loud at times - even Lilly tried to join in (not that any of them noticed  )
I really enjoy the late class as there is only about 8 and the trainers husband is free to handle Ludo for me if I want.
Will see how next week goes and if it's too much will ask if I can move to the earlier but busier class.

Anyway on another note when we do send-a-ways to bed Lilly can't seem to find her "bed" so I think I remember reading on the forum @smokeybear or @Twiggy ( or maybe someone else or perhaps I dreamt it) said dogs can see yellow really easily so I ordered a yellow blanket to use.
Ludo approves


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Not a lot to update, enjoying classes.
> However there are now 4 nervous aggressive dogs in the class. Which is fine as my 2 ignore them. They are well managed, sat in places to minimise their interactions, stooge dogs used to break their line of sight with each other etc. But last night they all managed to get focused on each other at some point and it got very loud at times - even Lilly tried to join in (not that any of them noticed  )
> I really enjoy the late class as there is only about 8 and the trainers husband is free to handle Ludo for me if I want.
> Will see how next week goes and if it's too much will ask if I can move to the earlier but busier class.
> ...


It wasn't me but I also remember reading it. I was actually quite surprised because when I'm judging and use yellow markers for sendaway I always add black tape to make them more visible.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Twiggy said:


> It wasn't me but I also remember reading it. I was actually quite surprised because when I'm judging and use yellow markers for sendaway I always add black tape to make them more visible.


Well at least I didn't dream it 
I would think black tape gives contrast so helps it stand out.
Will have to see if a yellow blanket helps Lilly. She can do send-a-ways all around the house and garden but gets confused in the hall


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes dogs see yellow, blue and white really easily.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> Yes dogs see yellow, blue and white really easily.


Thank you - glad I didn't just imagine it


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Yes dogs see yellow, blue and white really easily.


What about black? Black buckets seems to be the current fashion for sendaway markers.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just a quick update 
I'm still struggling with sendaways - however we are going to take a break from them as they aren't part of the Silver assessment. 
We'll be concentrating on the Silver exercises as we will be assessed on the 6th of August!!!! - Eek!! 

Both were pretty good around ignoring food - much better than previously but still a bit of work.

Wish us luck


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck with the Silver. Post the problems with sendaway after the 6 August and we'll devise a cunning plan....LOL


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Twiggy said:


> Good luck with the Silver. Post the problems with sendaway after the 6 August and we'll devise a cunning plan....LOL


Thank you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Good luck! 

Probably not that helpful as I assume you've already tried, but for the sendaways do you make sure you always leave treats/toy on the mat?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Probably not that helpful as I assume you've already tried, but for the sendaways do you make sure you always leave treats/toy on the mat?


I did this initially - but our trainer recommended not doing - however thinking about it this is probably when Lilly started to get confused.

I am going to park any sendaways until after our Silver now and concentrate on ignoring food, greeting nicely and playing with Lilly as they are our weak points.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

I always read this thread even if I don't have anything to contribute because I love love love that even at Lily's age she's getting stuck into training.

You CAN teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Quick update - Lilly and Ludo have passed Silver 
I'm so proud of them both 

So onwards and upwards to Gold!! - Eek 

At the moment the 2 exercises that I am struggling with are immediate stops and sendaways - we were making progress on both but I must of confused them somehow and I think we need to go right back to the beginning. 
The other exercises I'm already pretty confident in them both


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Explain exactly how you taught both exercises and also why you think you've confused them. What is your plan of action going right back to the beginning?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Twiggy said:


> Explain exactly how you taught both exercises and also why you think you've confused them. What is your plan of action going right back to the beginning?


not sure i really know what i did

sendaways - initially i was throwing a treat onto the bed and praising when they went on to it to eat the treat - starting just a step away and slowly building up the distance. - I think I pushed them to fast - we were able to do a pretty good sendaway from about 5 paces to any marker with me randomly throwing or not throwing treats.
The trainer recommended not using treats as she felt it would mean they stop and look for treats and not listen to instructions. 
Also I could never get past the 4 steps away and we've gone backwards to one or two steps away.
I think I will start back using treats and at 1 step away building it up the distance much more slowly.

The immediate stop is pretty much the same Lilly was doing it (Ludo not so much) but now seems confused with what I'm asking


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> not sure i really know what i did
> 
> sendaways - initially i was throwing a treat onto the bed and praising when they went on to it to eat the treat - starting just a step away and slowly building up the distance. - I think I pushed them to fast - we were able to do a pretty good sendaway from about 5 paces to any marker with me randomly throwing or not throwing treats.
> The trainer recommended not using treats as she felt it would mean they stop and look for treats and not listen to instructions.
> ...


Tell me what is expected on the day of the Gold test ie will the sendaway be in a hall or outside on grass - what the distance is - what is allowed on the set up (do you have to send on command from a steward) - what do you send them to etc.

With the immediate stop is the dog coming towards you or going away and approximately the distance from you when you have to stop them.

My late sister judged Good Citizens for quite a number of years but I know very little about it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you @Twiggy

Quoted directly from the kc guidelines

Exercise 5 - Send the Dog to Bed
The object of this exercise is to demonstrate control such as might be required in the home. The handler may provide the dog's
bed, blanket, mat, or an article of clothing, etc. The handler should place the dog's bed in a position determined by the Examiner.
The handler will stand approximately ten paces from the bed. Upon instruction, the handler will send the dog to bed where the
dog will remain until the Examiner is satisfied the dog is settled. Note: The dog is not being sent to bed in disgrace. Where
possible this exercise should be tested indoors. The bed used should be suitable for the dog under test and no
inducement e.g. toys or food should be used during this exercise.

Exercise 6 - Stop the Dog
The object of this exercise is for the handler to stop the dog at a distance in an emergency situation. With the dog off lead and at
a distance, not less than approximately ten paces away, the handler will be instructed to stop the dog on the spot in any position.
Note: The dog should be moving and is expected to respond straight away to the stop command, but if moving at
speed, will be allowed a reasonable distance to come to a stop.

On stop the dog the way we do it in class is the dog is coming towards us.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

OK so you think you've messed up the sendaway with both Lily and Ludo so how about trying it a slightly different way?

You say they both like food and the yellow blanket so that's a good starting point.

Are they both pretty solid on a sit and/or down stay?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Thank you @Twiggy
> 
> Quoted directly from the kc guidelines
> 
> ...


I hope your trainer is also teaching you how to stop a dog going away from you as it is up to the examiner to decide what they want on the day!

As for not using food on sendaways, all I can say is that many of us use food very successfully in sendaway training and in Working Trials we often have to send our dogs 200 yards away! 

Maybe your instructor needs some more tools in their box......................


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Twiggy they both love food, like the blanket and have a solid down stay and "getting there" distance down.

@smokeybear I enjoy the classes however the trainer is set in their ways and I agree has limited tools in the box - but the class is flexible in that I don't have to go every week and it's ongoing so not a set number of weeks like all the other classes around me.
I do tend to pick and choose which training tips I pick up from them and what I prefer to do.

And Lilly is actually better at "stops" going away from me as when we are out walking I can ask her to wait if she is ahead (with very low distractions)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> @Twiggy they both love food, like the blanket and have a solid down stay and "getting there" distance down.
> 
> @smokeybear I enjoy the classes however the trainer is set in their ways and I agree has limited tools in the box - but the class is flexible in that I don't have to go every week and it's ongoing so not a set number of weeks like all the other classes around me.
> I do tend to pick and choose which training tips I pick up from them and what I prefer to do.
> ...


That's good and in which case this might be worth a go:

Leave Lily or Ludo in a sit and go to the blanket yourself and then call him or her, using the command you will use for the test. When they get to you give them a treat and lots of verbal encouragement and then lure into the sit/down (assuming that is what's required) with more treats, more praise and a big fuss.

I'm a big believer in rewarding where you want the dog to be for any kind of sendaway training - the back marker, middle of the box, blanket, blade of grass etc. needs to be very rewarding from the dog's point of view.

Give it a go and tell me how you get on.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you @Twiggy 
we're all going to take a few days off - but when i've recharged my batteries i will give it ago and let you know


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2016)

@Fleur do you take Lilly and Ludo to the same class at the same time?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> @Fleur do you take Lilly and Ludo to the same class at the same time?


I do - I did take them separately for a while but 2 things stopped me Ludo had terrible SA when apart from both Lilly and me and then my work hours changed
They do get worked separately - either one waits or the trainers husband works ludo for me sometimes


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

send away to bed 

with advice from @Twiggy (huge thank you!)

send away to bed from 6 paces





now I've got to find a bigger space to practise as we need to build up the distance


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh brilliant. Very well done.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Twiggy said:


> Oh brilliant. Very well done.


Thank you.

For anyone else interested this is what I did;

Did lots of little training sessions - maybe 3 or 4 goes about 4 times a day.
I tried to make the blanket the best place to be, lots of treats for going on it.
Then I stood a couple of steps away.
I gradually took baby steps away and if I moved to far then I went closer did it again and ended the session on a successful attempt 

Now I need to find a bigger space as my house and garden are tiny and 6 paces is the furthest I can go.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A little update for anyone interested. 
Lilly and Ludo are doing great 

Loose lead walking for short distances with lots of turns, waits, sits and downs.
And they can do all of this off lead to heel with low distractions 

They are both getting better at "leave"

And Lilly has cracked the send-a-way to bed from 10 paces 
Ludo gets a bit distracted from that distance, stopping for sniffs on the way


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought i'd post an update although not much happening at the moment . 

We had a little Halloween competition at class Ludo came 6th - everyone basically did everything they were supposed to so we had a "tie breaker" of a Stand Wait (which we've never done in class) Lilly moved to follow me immediately and Ludo paused for a whole 2 seconds 

On another note my work hours changed again and I have decided to stop ( at least for now) attending the Wednesday class. The trainer is more than happy for me to attend alternate Thursdays. Each week Ludo was getting more and more nervy on a Wednesday (barking dogs) and it all culminated with Ludo climbing up and trying to hide on my shoulders 

Ludo has never been wary or nervous about attending class he only reacts when the other dogs bark at each other.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought I would just give a little update 
Lilly is fast approaching her 9th birthday and is still loving classes 
We moved to a different class and Lilly and especially ludo were much more comfortable - I changed jobs so can now go every week - the class then got too big so the trainer split the class into 2 and we now go to the late class with a fewer dogs and everyone is doing brilliantly.

We are back on track practicing the exercises for 'Gold' after all the Christmas fun.
Had a lovely compliment from one of the assistant trainers in that she made a comment about me being welcome to come and train her dogs 

We have also joined a monthly Heel to Music class so doing lots of work using a platform and they are both learning to weave through my legs and Ludo is learning spin.
Plus we are continuing to attempt cani-cross

So definitely proves you can teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Great stuff and I bet you are all enjoying it too.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No news to report as such but the class we attend are hoping to book an assessor for our Gold KCGCDS soon.
So starting tomorrow we will be practicing all the exercises in as many different situations as I can in preparation.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well after another couple of months break from classes due to family commitments we are due back next week and will finally be attempting our KCGCDS Gold on Saturday 26th August.
So we are back practicing the exercises at home and when out and about - I think our main issue will be Ludo ignoring other dogs and distractions - but will have to see how we go


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fleur said:


> Well after another couple of months break from classes due to family commitments we are due back next week and will finally be attempting our KCGCDS Gold on Saturday 26th August.
> So we are back practicing the exercises at home and when out and about - I think our main issue will be Ludo ignoring other dogs and distractions - but will have to see how we go


Ooh good luck. We enjoyed the gold exercises. I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We had an outdoor session with the dog club today - in a private field - great fun and Lilly and Ludo did me very proud 
(Even if Ludo had a crazy zoom all around before settling down to some hard work  )

We practiced off lead heel with distractions, out of sight stay, immediate stops and send to beds.
Lilly and Ludo did it all to standard (just about  )


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fleur said:


> We had an outdoor session with the dog club today - in a private field - great fun and Lilly and Ludo did me very proud
> (Even if Ludo had a crazy zoom all around before settling down to some hard work  )
> 
> We practiced off lead heel with distractions, out of sight stay, immediate stops and send to beds.
> Lilly and Ludo did it all to standard (just about  )


Well done Lilly and Ludo!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> We had an outdoor session with the dog club today - in a private field - great fun and Lilly and Ludo did me very proud
> (Even if Ludo had a crazy zoom all around before settling down to some hard work  )
> 
> We practiced off lead heel with distractions, out of sight stay, immediate stops and send to beds.
> Lilly and Ludo did it all to standard (just about  )


Well done you three and I'm quite sure Lily and Ludo are way above standard.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Well done Lilly and Ludo!





Twiggy said:


> Well done you three and I'm quite sure Lily and Ludo are way above standard.


I was a little smug  Lilly and Ludo were the only 2 to complete all exercises we practised today correctly  
(Even if we did have a couple of hic-cups at the beginning)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I was a little smug  Lilly and Ludo were the only 2 to complete all exercises we practised today correctly
> (Even if we did have a couple of hic-cups at the beginning)


An even bigger well done is called for then.....LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

That's great! Elliot is just starting training for his foundation CGC (here they can't do them until they are 12 months) but I was thinking of following your lead and putting Kenzie through them too.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> That's great! Elliot is just starting training for his foundation CGC (here they can't do them until they are 12 months) but I was thinking of following your lead and putting Kenzie through them too.


Kenzie would breeze through it 
But you'll have fun. 
A few things I had taught Lilly "wrong"  so we had to relearn or do things differently


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fleur said:


> Kenzie would breeze through it
> But you'll have fun.
> A few things I had taught Lilly "wrong"  so we had to relearn or do things differently


We have a lab in our Friday evening class who, instead of going to lie on his bed when instructed, prefers to pick it up and run around with it dragging on the floor. I feel a bit sorry for his owner as it must be frustrating, but it doesn't half make good entertainment :Hilarious


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We had our last class tonight before the Gold assessment on Saturday - EEK!!!!!

Tonight we practiced everything apart from send to bed - both dogs did really well.

My only worry is the off lead heal work if the grass isn't really short Lilly and Ludo will pick a route they prefer  
And Lilly has just decided send to bed means wander off in the opposite direction and lie down 
So it should be entertaining if nothing else


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fleur said:


> We had our last class tonight before the Gold assessment on Saturday - EEK!!!!!
> 
> Tonight we practiced everything apart from send to bed - both dogs did really well.
> 
> ...


Good luck for the test! Hope it goes well. Holly used to have a habit of sniffing grass during heelwork and it caused her to wander off. I found that a sharp "oi!" or a slap of my thigh helped get her back on track. Failing all else "what's this?!" usually gets them back. 

I used the same principle for go to bed because again she had a tendency to sniff grass and wander.

Let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Best of luck


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't decide whether to practice everything today or just let the dogs do their own thing 
I'm more worried I won't get 8 out of 10 questions right, I'm not worried if the dogs decide it's not for them but if I mess it up I will be very cross with myself!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fleur said:


> Can't decide whether to practice everything today or just let the dogs do their own thing
> I'm more worried I won't get 8 out of 10 questions right, I'm not worried if the dogs decide it's not for them but if I mess it up I will be very cross with myself!


Bless you. Did you do practice in the end? I normally do a couple of things the day before, but don't overdo it.

I'm sure you will be fine with the questions. If in doubt, ask them to re-phrase the question. "I'd take the dog to the vet" is often a safe answer!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Bless you. Did you do practice in the end? I normally do a couple of things the day before, but don't overdo it.
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine with the questions. If in doubt, ask them to re-phrase the question. "I'd take the dog to the vet" is often a safe answer!


We went to the country park this morning and they both did their own thing 
Then after lunch we had a little practice just once through everything.
My daughter just quizzed me and I think a bit of common sense and speak to the vet seem to cover every possible situation


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> We went to the country park this morning and they both did their own thing
> Then after lunch we had a little practice just once through everything.
> My daughter just quizzed me and I think a bit of common sense and speak to the vet seem to cover every possible situation


Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

My puppy class took their bronze tests tonight and then the gold class took their test. We did get some passes, as well as one dog who decided that "stay" meant "party time" and ran across all the other dogs :Jawdrop

As an instructor I felt almost as nervous as when I took the test myself!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sairy said:


> My puppy class took their bronze tests tonight and then the gold class took their test. We did get some passes, as well as one dog who decided that "stay" meant "party time" and ran across all the other dogs :Jawdrop
> 
> As an instructor I felt almost as nervous as when I took the test myself!


We are expecting a few giggles today 

Going to take them out for a short 20 minutes off lead in the hope Ludo doesn't get the zoomies at the class


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope it all goes to plan, though I know you won't be too disappointed if it doesn't


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

As I expected Lilly didn't complete the send to bed and Ludo decided to go off and investigate an interesting looking object during the return to handlers side.
Our 2 weak points - so no surprises 
We had a great day though despite the hot weather.
There was 16 dogs taking part and only 5 passed there was definitely mischief in the air with some of the best behaved dogs having some great fun that wasn't conducive to passing their Gold assessment


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fleur said:


> As I expected Lilly didn't complete the send to bed and Ludo decided to go off and investigate an interesting looking object during the return to handlers side.
> Our 2 weak points - so no surprises
> We had a great day though despite the hot weather.
> There was 16 dogs taking part and only 5 passed there was definitely mischief in the air with some of the best behaved dogs having some great fun that wasn't conducive to passing their Gold assessment


Ah well, not to worry. At least you had a nice time. It is quite hot today too, which doesn't help. Sounds like they are almost there on the exercises though.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Ah well, not to worry. At least you had a nice time. It is quite hot today too, which doesn't help. Sounds like they are almost there on the exercises though.


I'm not worried at all 
Lilly is coming up 10 I reckon she's earned the right to decide for herself if she wants to participate  and she was hot and tired by the time we got to "send to bed".
Ludo was distracted by a pile of old outdoor toys left at the back of the hall from the play group - his curiosity got the better of him and as I had my back to him I didn't get his attention as he shot passed me to investigate the strange shapes 

They both did everything else perfectly 

Just a shame as i've no idea when we will get a chance to do it again


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> As I expected Lilly didn't complete the send to bed and Ludo decided to go off and investigate an interesting looking object during the return to handlers side.
> Our 2 weak points - so no surprises
> We had a great day though despite the hot weather.
> There was 16 dogs taking part and only 5 passed there was definitely mischief in the air with some of the best behaved dogs having some great fun that wasn't conducive to passing their Gold assessment


Oh that's a shame but it has been very warm and humid today so not ideal conditions.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It's very tiring trying to be good and concentrating


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They got up to have tea and immediately resumed snoozing - I should do training days more often


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> They got up to have tea and immediately resumed snoozing - I should do training days more often
> View attachment 322806


Aww they look very comfy and peaceful.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Had our first class since our attempt at Gold last Saturday - all 3 trainers came up to me independently and said they were really surprised Lilly and Ludo didn't pass, that of all the dogs in the class they would have bet on my 2 
Nice to know they felt this way and as we say they are dogs not robots


----------

